# PES 2019 o FIFA 19??



## Victorss (14 Settembre 2018)

Ciao ragazzi, come da titolo voi cosa sceglierete quest'anno?
Io sarei orientato per Pes dato che sembrano aver fatto un gran lavoro..
E soprattutto dato che sono stufo del momentum di Fifa e dei punteggi ridicolo che vengono dati ai giocatori del Milan (veramente Higuain l anno scorso 90 e adesso 88?).
Inoltre le ridicole skills overpowered mi fanno ribrezzo.
Il problema è che fatico ad abituarmi al gameplay molto differente di Pes dopo anni di Fifa..
Voi cosa comprerete?


----------



## cris (14 Settembre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, come da titolo voi cosa sceglierete quest'anno?
> Io sarei orientato per Pes dato che sembrano aver fatto un gran lavoro..
> E soprattutto dato che sono stufo del momentum di Fifa e dei punteggi ridicolo che vengono dati ai giocatori del Milan (veramente Higuain l anno scorso 90 e adesso 88?).
> Inoltre le ridicole skills overpowered mi fanno ribrezzo.
> ...



Premessa: non compro giochi di calcio da fifa 16.
L'altro ieri ho giocato alla demo di PES 19, l'ho trovata imbarazzante sinceramente. Sembra un gioco arcade.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Settembre 2018)

Sensible Soccer.


----------



## tonilovin93 (14 Settembre 2018)

Fifa tutta la vita.


----------



## Giangy (14 Settembre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, come da titolo voi cosa sceglierete quest'anno?
> Io sarei orientato per Pes dato che sembrano aver fatto un gran lavoro..
> E soprattutto dato che sono stufo del momentum di Fifa e dei punteggi ridicolo che vengono dati ai giocatori del Milan (veramente Higuain l anno scorso 90 e adesso 88?).
> Inoltre le ridicole skills overpowered mi fanno ribrezzo.
> ...



Siamo sempre lì... io comprerò tutte e due, ma ci sono i pro e i contro, Pes migliore come grafica (sembra ancora migliorata), volti. Fifa meglio come gameplay, licenze, giocabilita. In Fifa quest’anno comunque c’e anche la Champions League.


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Settembre 2018)

Dopo anni di FIFA quest'anno passo a piedi pari. Pes non mi convince e un gioco con Ronaldo juventino in copertina nemmeno regalato lo voglio. Penso andrò di manageriale e prenderò football manager.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2018)

Non gioco frequentemente a un gioco di calcio da fifa 15 e, per pochissimo, pes 2016

Negli ultimi due anni ho provato entrambi ma dio sono imbarazzanti, noiosi e privi di personalità...

Come ha già detto qualcun altro investerò su football manager, per scoprire i nuovi Clasie e Maher


----------



## Milo (14 Settembre 2018)

Purtroppo pes non ha un cavolo di licenze, addirittura ha la Juve tarocca.


----------



## mabadi (14 Settembre 2018)

Anche a me il momentum mi fa decisamente innervosire.
Diciamo che il gamepad ha subito evidenti torture, per fortuna la TV ancora non ha subito la mia ira.
Ho disinstallato fifa a luglio dopo aver perso una partita dove avevo preso tre legni e l'avversario l'ha vinta al 90.
Il nervoso che ti trasmette questo gioco quando i giocatori sbagliano tutti i passaggi o passano la palla dove dicono loro e non dove indirizzi la leva, non si può descrivere.
Io ti consiglio di provare le demo di entrambi i giochi e quindi decidere.

Magari se hai xbox con ea access potrai provare fifa per 10 ore.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Settembre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, come da titolo voi cosa sceglierete quest'anno?
> Io sarei orientato per Pes dato che sembrano aver fatto un gran lavoro..
> E soprattutto dato che sono stufo del momentum di Fifa e dei punteggi ridicolo che vengono dati ai giocatori del Milan (veramente Higuain l anno scorso 90 e adesso 88?).
> Inoltre le ridicole skills overpowered mi fanno ribrezzo.
> ...



Lascia stare PES.
Fifa non è perfetto, ma almeno è un gioco decente.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Settembre 2018)

L'ultimo Pes a cui ho giocato è stato quello del 2009; da quel periodo in poi, secondo me, la vera simulazione calcistica la trovi solo su Fifa.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2018)

Il nuovo PES é un disastro offline. La modalita Master League é ai minimi storici (squadre che vendono tutti giocatori e finiscono con soli 2 in panchina...) e la AI fa schifo, attaccano sempre allo stesso modo. Su YouTube si trovano tantissimi video su questo argomento. Se giochi solo ed esclusivamente contro altre persone, il discorso é diverso. PES é molto sotto questo aspetto.


FIFA...ormai é dal 2014 che ogni anno rilasciano lo stesso gioco con pochissimi cambiamenti. Lo giochi 4 ore é ti pare ti conoscere il gioco da un eternita. Una noia totale... Oggi provo la demo di FIFA 19, ma ho poche speranza che sia qualcosa ti fondalmente nuovo.


----------



## Victorss (14 Settembre 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Purtroppo pes non ha un cavolo di licenze, addirittura ha la Juve tarocca.



Io gioco su PC quindi le licenze non sono un problema. Comunque per chi dice che PES è imbarazzante le recensioni dicono che come gameplay è nettamente migliore quest' anno. Detto da uno che compra FIFA da almeno 6-7 anni.


----------



## Victorss (14 Settembre 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il nuovo PES é un disastro offline. La modalita Master League é ai minimi storici (squadre che vendono tutti giocatori e finiscono con soli 2 in panchina...) e la AI fa schifo, attaccano sempre allo stesso modo. Su YouTube si trovano tantissimi video su questo argomento. Se giochi solo ed esclusivamente contro altre persone, il discorso é diverso. PES é molto sotto questo aspetto.
> 
> 
> FIFA...ormai é dal 2014 che ogni anno rilasciano lo stesso gioco con pochissimi cambiamenti. Lo giochi 4 ore é ti pare ti conoscere il gioco da un eternita. Una noia totale... Oggi provo la demo di FIFA 19, ma ho poche speranza che sia qualcosa ti fondalmente nuovo.



Questo già è un discorso validissimo, io gioco molto anche offline e se la master League fa così schifo sì sicuro non lo voglio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2018)

Non credevo esistesse ancora questo dilemma nel mondo dei videogiochi...


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Settembre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, come da titolo voi cosa sceglierete quest'anno?
> Io sarei orientato per Pes dato che sembrano aver fatto un gran lavoro..
> E soprattutto dato che sono stufo del momentum di Fifa e dei punteggi ridicolo che vengono dati ai giocatori del Milan (veramente Higuain l anno scorso 90 e adesso 88?).
> Inoltre le ridicole skills overpowered mi fanno ribrezzo.
> ...



Io feci il tuo stesso ragionamento l'anno scorso. Passai più di 200 ore su Fifa 17, e l'anno scorso ho voluto dare una possibilità a Pes. Feci un errore madornale: Pes non è più come una volta, non ha più niente. Mancano sempre le licenze ogni anno, gameplay che è inguardabile e farai molta fatica ad abituarti, infatti io lo lasciai dopo qualche ora di gioco e non ci misi più mano. Se ti sei abituato a fifa vai su quello, non te ne pentirai. Io l'ho preordinato da Luglio.


----------



## elpacoderoma (14 Settembre 2018)

A me delle licenze importa poco e niente, ciò che conta per me è la grafica e il gameplay, per questo gioco a Pes da 20 anni.
Fifa è imbarazzante dai, ho provato FIFA19 su PS4 e preferisco PES2018 su PS3.


----------



## alexxx19 (14 Settembre 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Premessa: non compro giochi di calcio da fifa 16.
> L'altro ieri ho giocato alla demo di PES 19, l'ho trovata imbarazzante sinceramente. Sembra un gioco arcade.



se pes è arcade, fifa è un flipper 

e te lo dico non da fanboy di nessuno dei 2, ho alternato entrambi i titoli nel corso degli anni


----------



## cris (14 Settembre 2018)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> se pes è arcade, fifa è un flipper
> 
> e te lo dico non da fanboy di nessuno dei 2, ho alternato entrambi i titoli nel corso degli anni



sisi ma a me non frega nulla, non so nemmeno se comprerò giochi di calcio. i giochi sportivi mi han sempre annoiato.

Parlavo di pes in quanto ne ho provato la demo, nei prossimi giorni provero la demo di fifa 19


----------



## MasterGorgo (14 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dopo anni di FIFA quest'anno passo a piedi pari. Pes non mi convince e un gioco con Ronaldo juventino in copertina nemmeno regalato lo voglio. Penso andrò di manageriale e prenderò football manager.



idem


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (14 Settembre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, come da titolo voi cosa sceglierete quest'anno?
> Io sarei orientato per Pes dato che sembrano aver fatto un gran lavoro..
> E soprattutto dato che sono stufo del momentum di Fifa e dei punteggi ridicolo che vengono dati ai giocatori del Milan (veramente Higuain l anno scorso 90 e adesso 88?).
> Inoltre le ridicole skills overpowered mi fanno ribrezzo.
> ...



Fifa, senza "se" e senza "ma".
PES una vergogna, peccato che il Milan abbia fatto una partnership con il gioco sbagliato.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Settembre 2018)

tanti dicono che Pes è migliore ma io ogni anno provo la demo e non riesco proprio a giocarlo,mi sembra proprio ingiocabile,i giocatori si muovono come robottini,ma tanto i fanboy ti diranno che "fifa è piu veloce",ma io trovo Fifa piu vicino alla realtà,poi ha anche lui enormi difetti,ma rimane il piu decente. ero innamorato di Pes uscito nel 2004,spettacolare. poi ho giocato ai pes dal 2009 al 2013,poi dal 2014 è diventato ingiocabile.
Fifa come modalità era già di un altro pianeta,poi con la champions è diventato il top del top,ho sempre sognato fare il triplete tutto UFFICIALE su fifa. quest anno farò il triplete con serie A coppa ita e CL licenziate. wow.
di pes odio il fatto che ha una modalità carriera ridicola,la CL in quel gioco era sprecatissima. in Fifa finalmente puoi simulare al meglio una stagione calcistica


----------



## cris (15 Settembre 2018)

Ho provato la demo di fifa19, be sinceramente non ci sono dubbi, mi pare superiore.

Ed il comparto grafico lo trovo davvero ottimo quest anno, ho fatto la partita di CL, beh, molto bello


----------



## vota DC (17 Settembre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, come da titolo voi cosa sceglierete quest'anno?
> Io sarei orientato per Pes dato che sembrano aver fatto un gran lavoro..
> E soprattutto dato che sono stufo del momentum di Fifa e dei punteggi ridicolo che vengono dati ai giocatori del Milan (veramente Higuain l anno scorso 90 e adesso 88?).
> Inoltre le ridicole skills overpowered mi fanno ribrezzo.
> ...



E' da esattamente VENTUNO anni che Fifa è un gioco moddabile. Ognuno mette i valori che vuole, quelli ufficiali servono solo per l'online.


----------



## Moffus98 (17 Settembre 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E' da esattamente VENTUNO anni che Fifa è un gioco moddabile. Ognuno mette i valori che vuole, quelli ufficiali servono solo per l'online.



Vabbe, se è per questo anche su Pes si possono cambiare valori.


----------



## Victorss (17 Settembre 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E' da esattamente VENTUNO anni che Fifa è un gioco moddabile. Ognuno mette i valori che vuole, quelli ufficiali servono solo per l'online.



Se vabbè ciao core, a FIFA ci gioco pure online. E poi non in tutte le modalità vengono tenute le modifiche fatte in locale.
Comunque ho provato entrambe le demo..poco da dire FIFA è superiore in ogni aspetto anche quest' anno.


----------

